# All my tanks..



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

Couldn't find a proper location to show my other, "non" (future) planted tanks... I threw in some of my pond as well... If there's a better place for thread can mod please move it for me 
Thanks
Joe


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

46 bow front planted


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

110 Mbuna


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

My boy's 65gallon goldfish/bullfrog polywog  
Keep it heavily filtered and lightly stocked... He's not good at maintenance,, and I refuse to clean his tank... Lol.. I have enough to do


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

Master bedroom goldfish.... Btw these goldfish are all 6"+... Except the little calico telescope I put in there and woke up the next morning to find that one of larger fish ate his eyes... Really sad, but cool thing is, he gets along fine.. Doesn't run into stuff and eats well.. You'd never know he was blind if you didn't notice the holes where his eyes used to be .. I love the tough little guy


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

Pond... Biggest fish is 21"... Broke ground on this the first week of May 2012,,, I, honestly, did 99% of the work alone.. , solo,,, by myself without help


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

Here's a link to my yearly individual photo and measure session of my fish



http://www.koiphen.com/forums/showt...iqueing-and-maybe-even-identifications-please


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

that pond is amazing!


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

MiSo said:


> that pond is amazing!


6000gallons, a bead pressure filter, a shower filter, two skimmers with 10" thick worth of matala filter mat in each.. A 4" bottom drain feeding the bead filter,, a retro bottom drain feeding the shower. The two skimmers feed a 750gallon heavily planted bog filter. I have four pumps, two submersible and two direct drives, totalling 25,500 gallons of water turnover an hour through filtration (minus head pressure, of course) 
I go to koi shows and have three trophies to my name .. One for best metallic koi,, one for best fish entered by a first time competitor and one for best fantail goldfish... They were hand made plates engraved on the back.

I made the fancy japanese looking wall thing to hide my filters and 300 gallon quarantine tank


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Incredible pond and Koi.


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

nice koi I really like how you have a good mix of the types, you can always tell when someone is into the koi as opposed o just having a pond or "water feature"


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Those are some beautiful koi and I admire you for putting in all the hard work to install your pond yourself, it's not easy doing all that manual labor. I followed your pond build over on koiphen and it's nice to see it progress.


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

My new 24" Dainichi Showa


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

Three new koi from Purdin koi farm. A kohaku, a showa and a sanke(no sumi yet, but they swear it's a sanke) .


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

My new riparium

More plants coming. I'm going to suspend a centered planter with clips and fishing string.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Where did you get the riparium plants?


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

My turtle tank. Two razorback musks, a trio of dalmatian guppies, an albino Cory cat and a green Cory cat plus one baby bullfrog.


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> Where did you get the riparium plants?


Mostly eBay.. A couple from riparium supply.
I added a second light. Just underneath the plants pointing down at the substrate from above. Gives a soft white light to the foreground, with the colored lights in back. I will have 100% surface water plant coverage, so the substrate plants will need additional lighting from inside the tank.. A couple bunches of nl java fern and a bunch of mosses is the plan.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

It's looking great man


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice Koi pond.


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

Fresh pics of the riparium with the new light bar installed


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

Fresh pics of the planted


----------



## laurenjane (Sep 1, 2013)

I want a turtle tank so much now! They are just so cute.


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

That pond is a thing of beauty!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I can't wait till I buy a house and can put a pond in my backyard. Yours is awesome. 
And I definitely give you love for the turtle tank, I have a 55g riparium with 2 sliders.


----------

